# Accutane permanent damage?



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

I am meant to start 40mg accutane for 4 months today but I have stumbled across this site with so many horror stories and I don't know if its worth it?

Did you get bad joint/back pain during the time and after which stopped you moving?

People on the site claimed after 5 years of stopping accutane that they can't move properly again without pain, erectile dysfunction and many other

Please let me know before I ruin my life

http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Acne/Accutane-and-joint-pain/show/1262

cheers


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

@dtlv @ausbuilt @Zorrin @Hotdog147 @stone14 @Mars @ewen @C.Hill @sam2012


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

theres horror stories for anything if you look for them, egnore them. if it fukd you up then you wouldnt be prescribed it of a proffesional.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

also your link doesnt work.....

some guys personal claims doesnt mean its fact, its his/her opinion


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> also your link doesnt work.....
> 
> some guys personal claims doesnt mean its fact, its his/her opinion


but its 100's of people saying do not take it and its ruined their life? ... Why would they lie?

Link: http://www.medhelp.org/posts/Acne/Accutane-and-joint-pain/show/1262


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i was on 100mg everyday for months i had nose bleeds dry flaky skin sore eyes cracked lips i also did my first 180 squat and 220 deadlift also 150 bench whilst on accutane .

the above are the only symptoms i got and it was worth it .

you could worry about crossing the road or driving a car to the point you didnt get out of bed .


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

tane is a potent med with alot of side effects you should only take it if you need it, if theres another alternative that works for you then you should always use that other than a script med tbh, iv been on and off it a few years as have many other who are fine. i dont think joint pain is a common side effect otherwise more would no about it? alot use tane on here, iv seen none complain of joint pain.

upto you if you take it dude, do you realy need it?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

ewen said:


> you could worry about crossing the road or driving a car to the point you didnt get out of bed .


exactly, there will be extreme cases in every drug out there, doesnt mean its a common side effect or that you will get it, if tane was so damaging then people would no about it and be told by there dermo of that side effect surely?

im fine on tane, some guys iv seen use 120mg ed self prescribed, not for me lol but there fine on it also.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stone14 said:


> exactly, there will be extreme cases in every drug out there, doesnt mean its a common side effect or that you will get it, if tane was so damaging then people would no about it and be told by there dermo of that side effect surely?
> 
> im fine on tane, some guys iv seen use 120mg ed self prescribed, not for me lol but there fine on it also.


i was lucky i got a great doc he gave me months worth on 100mg a day i asked about blood checks he said i wont waste your time so dont bother .

its perfectly safe to use .


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks guys what Lip balm and eyes drops do you recommend? any other supplements or advice?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nlr said:


> Thanks guys what Lip balm and eyes drops do you recommend? any other supplements or advice?


use a decent skin moisturizer and lip balm use any regularly .


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

nlr said:


> I am meant to start 40mg accutane for 4 months today but I have stumbled across this site with so many horror stories and I don't know if its worth it?
> 
> Did you get bad joint/back pain during the time and after which stopped you moving?
> 
> ...


my question is, do you use AAS?

I ask because, as a class of drugs, AAS are F**King incredibly safe in terms of its VERY difficult to do any permanent damage- in fact there is no procedure for dealing with overdose of even oxys, becuase all that happens is you will feel mildly unwell...

However, all drugs have side effects, and for AAS sides (acne/water retention/HPTA suppression) various ancilliary meds are used to cope/deal with the sides.

Ive used 4g+ test/week, have been on cycle for the past 20months, and still take 2-3g of gear/week; I get the occasional spot on my nose (whitehead) and have a few more black heads on my nose/hairline.

Others, get crazy acne from 500mg/week test....

For those people, there are 5 choices:

1. Take finasteride- it reduces the amount circulating DHT and this may settle the skin down (if it doesn't, no point taking duta, its jus clearly not your main cause of acne).

2. take doxycline- this reduces acne for some people

3. take accutane- as close to guaranteed to work as you can get

4. Take deca or tren alone with no test

5. Stop AAS.

In steps 1-3 above, there are potential side effects for all the drugs. Finasteride has libido issues for 1-2% of people etc.

Accutane and finasteride etc all have "horror stories" but they are only a very small % of people, considering the number of people using the drugs...

Of course, there is always step 5...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Thing is. When you go on to google, and type accutane sides ofcourse you are going to get those kind of web results. Worse thing I EVER did with accutane was pussy out and not take it a few years ago.

Fish oils and glucosamine down you and you'll be laughing.

If your getting it via a derm they will not let it fcuk you up at all.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> my question is, do you use AAS?
> 
> I ask because, as a class of drugs, AAS are F**King incredibly safe in terms of its VERY difficult to do any permanent damage- in fact there is no procedure for dealing with overdose of even oxys, becuase all that happens is you will feel mildly unwell...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post and atm I don't use aas but plan to soon.



Jd123 said:


> Thing is. When you go on to google, and type accutane sides ofcourse you are going to get those kind of web results. Worse thing I EVER did with accutane was pussy out and not take it a few years ago.
> 
> Fish oils and glucosamine down you and you'll be laughing.
> 
> If your getting it via a derm they will not let it fcuk you up at all.


Thanks, yeah I know what you mean but when theres 100's on the same story saying they can't get out of bed etc I doubt they will lie?

also check this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/20468591

I took my 2nd dose today so hopefully I don't experience any of the side effects during my treatment


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeh its a load of rubbish IMO. From what I can gather the accutane horror stories got a load of press with regards to the supposed damage people had after using it. I think people just jumped on the bandwagon because they knew that they could get money out of it.

Some of the stories just make me laugh. I remember one was a 52 year old woman who had used the drug a few years back and now she had achy joints and was blaming the accutane. Not the fact that she was about 5 stone overweight and looked like a heart attack waiting to happen.

With regards to depression. Yeh you may get depressed. But you may get depressed anyway. I think a lot of the people who have acne get depressed because they have acne. They think that they will take accutane for a week and magically get new skin, but often they get a massive flare up and that just makes them depressed. It may also be that it triggers something in people susceptible to depression itself.

All drugs have side effects. With accutane you will most likely suffer from cracked lips, dry eyes and tiredness. If you do get anything more severe or you start to feel down then stop taking it and visit your GP or the hospital.

I wrote a thread about using it and other treatments the other week.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care-health/200730-accutane-antibiotics-benozyl-peroxide-zineryt-guide-acne-removal.html


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

nlr said:


> Thanks for the post and atm I don't use aas but plan to soon.


if you have acne bad enough to need accutane, with no AAS, don't even consider taking PH or AAS...


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've been on Accutane for over a year now, with about a month off in between! I've been as high as 100mg/day and as low as 20mg/day!

Worst side I had was really bad dry cracked/split lips but nothing Vaseline didn't sort out, got really bad dry nostrils at one point as well but same again nothing Vaseline didn't sort out.

Other sides I got were-

Broke out a little when first started tane.

Got the odd nose blood (nothing too bad)

Dry patches/rashes on arms (used baby oil on it, went within afew days)

Used a lot of different product as first but ended up just using E45 on body, Vaseline on lips and up nose (when needed)

and Simple (range) rich moisturiser for face. Used my normal Adidas shower gel to wash with.

Hope that helps


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Big Ste said:


> I've been on Accutane for over a year now, with about a month off in between! I've been as high as 100mg/day and as low as 20mg/day!
> 
> Worst side I had was really bad dry cracked/split lips but nothing Vaseline didn't sort out, got really bad dry nostrils at one point as well but same again nothing Vaseline didn't sort out.
> 
> ...


Thanks helped loads, what dosage was more effective and do you still breakout on gear? @Big Ste


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

nlr said:


> Thanks helped loads, what dosage was more effective and do you still breakout on gear? @Big Ste


Been on 20mg/day since July, haven't had a spot since about March though , just done Sust 1g/week for 20 weeks and not one spot 

Erm I'd say 60-80mg/day depending on how bad your acne is mate!


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

program on now on bbc3 called dying for clear skin

according to the people on the show they are making out its really a bad drug with adverse side effects etc

causing depression & worse etc


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Program on BBC Three last night regarding accutane and its possible sides...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p00xxy87/Dying_for_Clear_Skin/


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> my question is, do you use AAS?
> 
> I ask because, as a class of drugs, AAS are F**King incredibly safe in terms of its VERY difficult to do any permanent damage- in fact there is no procedure for dealing with overdose of even oxys, becuase all that happens is you will feel mildly unwell...
> 
> ...


Good info, plus people need to realise if you only break out on cycle, you don't need crazy doses of tane. 20mg eod will work wonders to hold things at bay.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> if you have acne bad enough to need accutane, with no AAS, don't even consider taking PH or AAS...


Even if the total combined accutane doesage is sufficient enough for 'permanent remission'?


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm starting tane soon because of post cycle acne which will not clear up... and it's started to affect my face now to.

Tbh mate you are always gonna hear horror stories, some will be made up. I've seen posts where people claim horrendous sides... then later on in the thread suddenly promote their own youtube channel which talks about healthy foods etc, so I assume their story is fiction to get more youtube hits. Of course some people may troll and just lie. I don't doubt there are genuine horror stories though, a member on here got acne fulminans from tane after taking it for some cystic back acne. He posted pics up, forgotten his name, it's really terrible and he seems genuinely to be telling the truth.

But at the end of the day you have to look at the benefits and the risks. I think it's worth taking the chance. I got given lymecycline tablets for my chest acne and it has done sod all. If you read the instructions it can cause PERMANENT blindness and there's a whole list of terrible sides. Every medication has the possibility of ****ing you up! Clomid can cause permanent tracers in your vision (thankfully mine went away) and nolva can cause bad sides.

So basically what I'm trying to get across to you mate is that every med will have its fair share of horror stories, tane will have the most because it's very popular and so more have used it so you'll see more horror stories around the net, (not to mention those that lie for their own reasons such as promoting their own medicine/youtube channel etc)

I'll probably start mine next week at 20mg a day. I may log it, not sure yet.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

Also to add to my post, I'm going to be taking cissus during the tane, that stuff is a godsend! I can't see myself getting joint pain whilst on it tane or not.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I might have to take the plunge soon coz my post cycle acne is getting terrible, all over my shoulders, upper arms, a few on back and now spreading to my chest. Acne is fukin horrible:mad:


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> I might have to take the plunge soon coz my post cycle acne is getting terrible, all over my shoulders, upper arms, a few on back and now spreading to my chest. Acne is fukin horrible:mad:


I agree mate, it's mental as my chest was lovely and clean right after PCT.. so I thought I was sorted. Bacne appeared week 8 during cycle... never in my life have I had acne on my chest, but you should see it now, got about 50 red dots all over it, about 3 active ones now. It was gradual these last few months.. get about 3 to 5 big ones, they go and get replaced by another 3 to 5 big ones... they fade and the cycle repeats until you have loads of red dots (scars) everywhere. I hate it.

Not concerned about any sides on tane really except my skin flaring up with a huge outbreak like that member I spoke about in my post above... or my skin generally flaring up/getting big rashes as my skin is quite sensitive especially around the eyes. But hey ho!

My plan now is to use tane hopefully successfully to cause long term remission of acne so I can start cycling again! I regretted the cycle because the size I did gain was not worth the shattered self confidence from taking my top off! Totally not worth it.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm on my 5th day and I feel no different apart from skin, lips a bit drier, more tired and sore joints? do these sides get worse and when? and when should I break out?


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't worry about the horror stories and get on it! The only sides I got was cracked lips and sore inside nose @80mg/day. My only regret was I didn't start it earlier, was 28 when doctor actually refered me to a derm and the damage was already done. Saying that my skin is the best it's been since I was a teenager.


----------



## dominimo (Oct 26, 2012)

nlr said:


> I am meant to start 40mg accutane for 4 months today but I have stumbled across this site with so many horror stories and I don't know if its worth it?
> 
> Did you get bad joint/back pain during the time and after which stopped you moving?
> 
> ...


Ruin your life? the likelihood of anything seriously damaging happening is just about nil. the likelihood of you getting some of the minor negative side effects is almost a certainty- dry skin, chapped lips. some people's acne gets worse initially then gets better.

if you have acne NOW that requires accutane- then you may wish to re-assess your plan on exposure to AAS. not saying that it is a done deal but sometimes, for some people, "acne happens."

it can be a bit harmful but again, keep in touch with the prescribing doc/ derm.

If I had to choose between the very real possibility of puss filled spots all over my skin with long term and permanent scarring AGAINST the very slight possibility of some negative event from accutane, I'd line up at dawn for a bucket of accutane.

In almost complete certainty, you aren't going to ruin your life. get accutane.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

A member on here seems to think DTF levels are the cause of post-cycle acne but I personally think this is tosh, (he posted in this thread actually, ausbuilt) as it's been 3 months since PCT for mine and I've now started breaking out on my cheeks. Not a chance are they STILL elevated enough to only NOW cause acne.

I would be interested in the science behind gear triggering post-cycle acne. Perhaps it opens up the pores long-term, or something like that.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

When should my face start to improve or breakout? on 2nd week and face, lips are dry...

I hope I don't breakout for xmas lol..


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

nlr said:


> When should my face start to improve or breakout? on 2nd week and face, lips are dry...
> 
> I hope it doesn't breakout for xmas lol..


in the next week id say lol. what dose u on


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Zzz102 said:


> in the next week id say lol. what dose u on


I weigh 80kg

Week 1 40mg

Week 2 80mg (first day at this dose)

In the next week it will get better or breakout? I hope I don't breakout during xmas :cursing:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

AnotherLevel said:


> A member on here seems to think DTF levels are the cause of post-cycle acne but I personally think this is tosh, (he posted in this thread actually, ausbuilt) as it's been 3 months since PCT for mine and I've now started breaking out on my cheeks. Not a chance are they STILL elevated enough to only NOW cause acne.
> 
> I would be interested in the science behind gear triggering post-cycle acne. Perhaps it opens up the pores long-term, or something like that.


it would be DHT levels. If you do PCT, and it works well, you have a massive lift in your test levels (often people get gyno from PCT) and 5-7% of all test converts to DHT... so its entirely possible that instead of gyno, you just got acne...

the thing is the body like HOMEOSTASIS- ie. staying the same; its when your oestrogen/test/DHT levels fluctuate that you get the most acne- girls on their monthly cycle get acne owing to the massive hormonal changes; same for guys coming on/off cycle..


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

nlr said:


> I weigh 80kg
> 
> Week 1 40mg
> 
> ...


I breakout even if my dose is upped 5mg lol i know i would have a horrible horrible breakout if i was you.. but everyone is different.. i hope you dont mate lol


----------

